# Need an ideal meal replacement shake! Ideas??



## skipjack (Mar 28, 2010)

Preparing actual meals for regular intervals throughout the day isnt convenient for me...therefore i`d like to know what supplements there are available for providing my muscles with what they need to carry on repairing? Are Whey shakes a bad idea?

Help much appreciated:thumb:


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

go on myprotein they got meal replacement shakes or can make your own with wheyprotein, powdered oats and olive oil.

I make my own much cheaper  .


----------



## skipjack (Mar 28, 2010)

doylejlw said:


> go on myprotein they got meal replacement shakes or can make your own with wheyprotein, powdered oats and olive oil.
> 
> I make my own much cheaper  .


Thanks! What do your own consist of dude? And what sort of whey you use for em....is whey isolate ok?


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

ideally whey concentrate or a blend of protein because isolate is fast release but if you add oil it should slow down the protein absorption rate anyway


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

skipjack said:


> Thanks! What do your own consist of dude? And what sort of whey you use for em....is whey isolate ok?


mine normally consists of 60g protein, 60g oats and 1 or 2 tablespoons of oil.


----------



## skipjack (Mar 28, 2010)

sizar said:


> ideally whey concentrate or a blend of protein because isolate is fast release but if you add oil it should slow down the protein absorption rate anyway


Cheers, just normal olive oil? So far i`ve got...scoop of whey and oil so now is it just a case of chucking some oats in there too then whizzin it all together?

What else should i add...should i be looking at a shake which is real high in calories or will what is stated above be sufficient?

Again, i`m nutrutionally clueless... :lol:


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

skipjack said:


> Cheers, just normal olive oil? So far i`ve got...scoop of whey and oil so now is it just a case of chucking some oats in there too then whizzin it all together?
> 
> What else should i add...should i be looking at a shake which is real high in calories or will what is stated above be sufficient?
> 
> Again, i`m nutrutionally clueless... :lol:


 yer olive oils fine mate. depends what your after, i find this good for standard meal but if your bulking would maybe up oats and could put more thing in i.e peanut butter, honey.


----------



## stevens (Feb 1, 2010)

60g oats.30g whey.teaspoon of olive oil.dollop of peanut butter.two eggs and 300ml full fat milk.that puts some meat on your bones:thumbup1:


----------



## skipjack (Mar 28, 2010)

Cheers kids! Looking forward to trying out a shake with the info given...hope they do the trick:thumb:

How many a day should i be looking at? 2-3 region is what i`ve read elsewhere and also wonder if these shakes would be a good idea for straight before bed? (currently having nowt before bed - bad i know)

Thanks again peeps!


----------



## Squeeeze (Oct 2, 2007)

Make sure the oil you're using is extra virgin. Just thought I'd mention it as I don't think anyone else did.


----------



## skipjack (Mar 28, 2010)

Squeeeze said:


> Make sure the oil you're using is extra virgin. Just thought I'd mention it as I don't think anyone else did.


Why is that pal?


----------



## boomboo (Feb 10, 2010)

Can't you use normal oats?


----------



## skipjack (Mar 28, 2010)

boomboo said:


> Can't you use normal oats?


THats what ive been wondering today....are normal porridge oats ok to use in a shake?


----------



## boomboo (Feb 10, 2010)

skipjack said:


> THats what ive been wondering today....are normal porridge oats ok to use in a shake?


Can any long serving member answer this? Plus have milk with your shake not water


----------

